
Disrupted: My Misadventure in the Startup Bubble – The New Tech Startup Bubble - Quanttek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRphJ7_FJO0
======
Quanttek
I've linked to the original upload but took the 2nd half of the title from
here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7vrCpWbmDw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7vrCpWbmDw)

